# Sabine off shore



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I live in Sabine pass. I am a very experienced blue water fisher with numbers for fishing rocks and wrecks in the area. 9364651563. Split fuel and cleaning up no problem. I owned a boat for 20 years I can handle anything and can target any fish. Alex 9364651563 call or text


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I also have extra rooms and showers. And a place to clean fish


----------



## HOGTRAP (Jul 20, 2011)

hey there beerbait
do you have anything inside 9mile for texas red snapper,
i might be going out fri or sat..pending work...
ill have room if i go,,,HOGTRAP


----------

